# Musicians: Plug here! (Take 2)



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 28, 2008)

*List of FurAffinity musicians*
_Please see post #2 in this thread for details._

*Ak-Nolij:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ak-nolij
*AlexCross:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alexcross
*Annodam:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/annodam
*Antaeus:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/antaeusthelynx
*Anubis16:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/anubis16
*ArdenRedFox:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ardenredfox
*AsiaNeko:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/asianeko
*Atma505:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atma505
*Aureametaphus:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aureametaphus
*Avalanche:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/x-volt
*Aven:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/aven
*awash2002:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/awash2002
*BaddWill:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/baddwill
*BlacknBlue:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blacknblue
*Brody Catsmouth:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/brodycatsmouth
*Bucktown Tiger:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bucktowntiger
*Canard:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/canard
*CHICAGO-lollie:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chicago-lollie
*CloudTigerBB:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cloudtigerbb
*Cobalt:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cobalt
*Colson:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/colson
*Critical Fail:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/criticalfail
*DarkDraconium:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/darkdraconium
*Darkstar-Dracon:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/darkstar-dracon
*DavidN:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/davidn
*DJ Daiku/Zimmerman/Agathan/a.d.z.:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/daiki
*DJ Temper:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/djtemper
*Dragonboy:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonboy
*Dragonknight:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonknight
*DragonMayne:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonmayne
*Drama Armada:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dramaarmada
*EarsBurnout:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/earsburnout
*Edsel:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/edsel
*emptyF:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/emptyf
*Ender Rivenstar:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/enderrivenstar
*Equium:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/equium
*Eshmasesh:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/eshmasesh
*Esopus the Dragon:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/esopusthedragon
*Fox Amoore:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxamoore
*Ghar:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ghar
*Ghostwalker:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ghostwalker
*Greg-the-Fox:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/greg-the-fox
*Gushousekai195:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gushousekai195
*Gust:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gust
*Hanazawa:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hanazawa
*Huepow00:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/huepow00
*HunterCoyote:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/huntercoyote
*Ilrak Nitmar:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ilrak
*Indy Go Jones:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/indigojferret
*Jack Chandler:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jackchandler
*Jack the Rat:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jackrat
*JasenTamiia:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jasentamiia
*Jim Ghote:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jimghote
*JMAA:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jmaa
*Justin Jackrabbit:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/justinjackrabbit
*Kagami Muromachi:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/saiai84
*Kamunt Kurush:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kamunt
*Kattywampus:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kattywampus
*KawazuAwazili:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kawazuawazili
*KhordKitty:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thisisgabe
*khortl:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/khortl
*Kiffa Kitmouse:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kiffakitmouse
*Kitstaa:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kitstaa
*Kurrel the Raven:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurreltheraven
*Kurtbatz:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kurtbatz
*Kyoujin:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kyoujin
*Lazz-:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lazz-
*LiliFox:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lilifox
*Lord Meatball:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lordmeatball
*LordInfamousYattaro:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lordinfamousyattaro
*Lupine Assassin:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/allan
*Lyxen:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lyxen
*MaerSalieri:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maersalieri
*Malcolm the Bear:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/malcolmthebear
*Mammagamma:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mammagamma
*MandoAndy:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mandoandy
*Margaras:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/margaras
*Marwan:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marwan
*Max Goof:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maxgoof
*Mew Kittensox:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mewkittensox
*milest3hr4t:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/milest3hr4t
*MooglePower:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mooglepower
*MoonliteSymphony:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/moonlitesymphony
*Nanaki-XIII:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nanaki-xiii
*Nobuyuki:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nobuyuki
*Oddy:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/oddy
*One70Three:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaiva
*Orion:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/orion928
*Protocollie:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kalemika
*Raving Dragon:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ravingdragon
*Redin Outmir:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redinoutmir
*Renard Queenston:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/renardv
*Rocrocroc:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rocrocroc
*Runtt Wah:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/runtt
*Sage:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sage
*sakket:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sakket
*Sandwalker:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sandwalker
*Sedge Hare:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sedge
*Sedit:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sedit
*Sedric A. Dragon:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sedric
*Shade Koba:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shadekoba
*Shadowwolfen:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shadowwolfen
*Shirou:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shirou
*shodarkhorn:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shodarkhorn
*Sirrinose:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/scion
*SkylerPony:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/skylerpony
*Snowy Fox:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/snowyfox
*syrieltiger:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/syrieltiger
*TacoTai:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/TacoTai
*TakeWalker:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/takewalker
*Teneba:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/teneba
*Tevnon:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tevnon
*The Comet/DJ Comet:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thecomet
*threetails:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/threetails
*Tiarhlu:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tiarhlu
*Tilt:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tilt
*Veedway:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/veedway
*VengeanceZ:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vengeancez
*vreahli:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vreahli
*Wolfhound:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfhound
*Wilce:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wilce
*Witus:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/witus
*wolfmagik:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfmagik
*Xiath12:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xiath12
*Yell0w_F0x:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yell0wf0x
*yuki-x-amamizu:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yuki-x-amamizu
*ZigZag13:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zigzag13
*Zimskunk:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zimskunk
*ZinEmerald:* http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zinemerald

Will be updated as regularly as possible.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (May 28, 2008)

OK... I decided to take over the "Musicians: Plug here!" thread, because the original one was not being updated by its starter. This thread is for musicians to introduce themselves, tell other FA members about the kind of music they do and whatnot. There's no way I can keep up with everyone posting music on FA, but I will do my best to update it with the artists who post in the thread or who I otherwise become aware of.

I am making one rule: Your name will only go on the list in the initial post if you have at least one music file _in your FA gallery_. People should be able to go there and hear a little bit of what you have to offer. I don't even care whether it's in your main gallery or in your scraps, there just has to be something there. Otherwise, what's the point of plugging yourself in the thread?

If you're a musician, but you don't have any music in your FA gallery, that doesn't mean you're not welcome in the thread. By all means, make a post in the thread and plug wherever it is that you put your music up. But at least for now, only FA pages will go in the initial post. Please don't give me any grief about that, because it's not going to result in anything positive.

Artists: please let me know if your name does not appear in the list as you would like it to. I realize that in some cases, musicians do not necessarily go by their FA user names, so please let me know. Also, if you're on this list, and for any reason you don't want to be, please alert me by PM and I will remove you.

Happy music hunting!


----------



## Raving_Dragon (May 28, 2008)

Musician here! XD

Electronica is my forte but I will occasionally write some orchestral pieces.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 31, 2008)

hey, ive got music, but ive only got a few sh*t versions in my gallery...can you put up my myspace page? http://myspace.com/miseryfields


----------



## Renard_v (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey, awesome, I didn't have to do anything and I'm on the list. "Renard Queenston" is actually the full name I go by, though, or just "Renard".


----------



## wolfmagik (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, give my page a glance. I make mostly hardstyle trance but i'm currently working on some stuff that's way, waaay outside that range.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 8, 2008)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> hey, ive got music, but ive only got a few sh*t versions in my gallery...can you put up my myspace page? http://myspace.com/miseryfields



It's FA pages only that are going in the first post, but don't worry... you just did a very effective job of plugging your MySpace page.


----------



## Esopus the Dragon (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello! You can check my music out, it's been made on old 80's sound chips.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey you can check out my stuff here too.


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh, I have music.
What I have now is some midis and a couple low quality recordings.
I'll probably create and upload more when I get better recording equipment, which really shouldn't be but a month or two. Right now I'm mixing on a Karaoke machine and recording to computer with a standard computer mic (not the way to do it; just using what I've got for the moment).


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

*raises paw* I's a moozikian 

However I dun gots any music recorded, and me no gots a recording equipment ._.

and although I'm not sure if he has an FA account, but I know of Corsi Mousehold that sings n stuff.


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Jul 1, 2008)

Right here, yo. My gallery is noted for having a piece in it known as, "Whiny DevianTART".


----------



## gust (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a bunch of music on my FA.

I've been dabbleing in Fruity Loops Studio for about 2 years as a side hobby.  My music isn't all that great but it has been getting steadily better, and I have a few freinds who like it, and I upload to Newgrounds more than anywhere else for music.  None of it really fits into a specific genre really, but i'd say its closest to techo/dance.  My best song up there is probably 'Radiant Pulse'

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gust/


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 2, 2008)

As I add names to the list, I check pages to see that there's actually music there. As of right now, that's impossible to do, since the site is down, and current word is that it may be so for the next 7-10 days. So... for those of you who're waiting to be added, hold tight.

Also... I'm having a bit of a dilemma over whether or not to include FA users who seem to qualify not so much as 'musicians', but as 'mixers'. My gut feeling is that if your music files are really pre-existing recordings that you've just done a mix of, that's a lot different than building a song from scratch. There have been a couple of user pages where I've found myself clicking on between 5-10 music files, and finding that they're all remixes. And there might actually be an original song somewhere in that gallery, but I'm not about to spend an hour or two looking for it. So, if you're a remixer who also creates the occasional original piece, it'd be a good idea to provide a link to a song that you created yourself, if you want to be added to the list in the first post.

I'm also open to hearing people's opinions on this issue, as long as it's done in a somewhat civil manner.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 2, 2008)

It's a crime to not see my name on there!! D: Anyways. The last work I uploaded (just today, actually... -_-; ) is an original piece. I'm mostly electronica, too, but I'm a singer/rapper, as well.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> As I add names to the list, I check pages to see that there's actually music there. As of right now, that's impossible to do, since the site is down, and current word is that it may be so for the next 7-10 days. So... for those of you who're waiting to be added, hold tight.
> 
> Also... I'm having a bit of a dilemma over whether or not to include FA users who seem to qualify not so much as 'musicians', but as 'mixers'. My gut feeling is that if your music files are really pre-existing recordings that you've just done a mix of, that's a lot different than building a song from scratch. There have been a couple of user pages where I've found myself clicking on between 5-10 music files, and finding that they're all remixes. And there might actually be an original song somewhere in that gallery, but I'm not about to spend an hour or two looking for it. So, if you're a remixer who also creates the occasional original piece, it'd be a good idea to provide a link to a song that you created yourself, if you want to be added to the list in the first post.
> 
> I'm also open to hearing people's opinions on this issue, as long as it's done in a somewhat civil manner.


Heh I guess that counts as me then.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> As I add names to the list, I check pages to see that there's actually music there. As of right now, that's impossible to do, since the site is down, and current word is that it may be so for the next 7-10 days. So... for those of you who're waiting to be added, hold tight.
> 
> Also... I'm having a bit of a dilemma over whether or not to include FA users who seem to qualify not so much as 'musicians', but as 'mixers'. My gut feeling is that if your music files are really pre-existing recordings that you've just done a mix of, that's a lot different than building a song from scratch. There have been a couple of user pages where I've found myself clicking on between 5-10 music files, and finding that they're all remixes. And there might actually be an original song somewhere in that gallery, but I'm not about to spend an hour or two looking for it. So, if you're a remixer who also creates the occasional original piece, it'd be a good idea to provide a link to a song that you created yourself, if you want to be added to the list in the first post.
> 
> I'm also open to hearing people's opinions on this issue, as long as it's done in a somewhat civil manner.


lol well whenever the site comes backup, dont bother looking up mine :/ I'll post otherwise when I actually get $70+ for either equipment or the full version of Finale


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 3, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Heh I guess that counts as me then.



Well, I'll admit that yours is one of the pages where I spent some time hunting for original material and came up empty-handed lol. But like I said, I'm curious to hear what other people think about this. I already have the one rule of "there must be at least one music file on your FA page"... and I don't want to have a ton of rules, because rules usually just suck lol... and I'd rather _in_clude people than _ex_clude them.

It's a tough call. About an hour ago I was considering changing my mind and just saying "What the hell", because there are a couple of people on the list who are primarily visual artists and might only have that _one_ music file in their gallery, and if I can include _them_, then why not remixers? But then another thought crossed my mind... and that's that technically, I'm not sure if remixes of copyrighted material are even supposed to be _allowed_ on FA. You're supposed to own the copyright on music files that you upload to your account. That covers original material, and (I believe) cover versions, given that you recorded your own entirely new version of the song. But, as I understand it, it does _not_ cover remixes, or songs that make heavy use of samples. Now, I'm not about to blow the whistle on anybody... it's not my place, and if it _is_ against site rules, they're certainly not knocking themselves out enforcing it lol... but my gut is telling me my decision is the right one... even if I don't like having to make it.

Perhaps the best course of action is to make an entirely separate thread for FA remixers.
Input? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## kamunt (Jul 3, 2008)

We actually had this discussion in a different toopik awhile back. According to FA guidelines, they don't want to restrict creativity, and so remixing is very much allowed, as long as "significant effort is put into making their version different from the original". This controversy actually centered around Kitstaa, and it was determined that his style of remixing (that is to say, "screwing & chopping") is covered in these guidlines. So yeah, he's good.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 3, 2008)

Still :/ I think what Kiffa is looking for in a musician is 100% creative originality  I'll admit, I like some remixes, and they can be very creative. However when it comes down to it, you're taking from another song. :/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, the site's down and all, but I may as well stick my neck out. The worst that can be said is "LOL NO" 

My page indicates I'm a writer, but I've also been writing song lyrics for a decade, and I sing. All my music is currently in my scraps, as I recall, and it's all a cappella, until I can figure out how to make music with software, but it's there. I even uploaded two things right before the site went down.

The URL's in my signature, as I recall. :B Well, once the site gets back up, maybe someone will want to check me out.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 4, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> Still :/ I think what Kiffa is looking for in a musician is 100% creative originality  I'll admit, I like some remixes, and they can be very creative. However when it comes down to it, you're taking from another song. :/



That's... more or less what I had in mind-- only I wouldn't necessarily say "_100%_ creative originality", because then it sounds like I'm not willing to include someone who records only covers (but records the music themselves). But it isn't meant to be about what _I'm_ looking for in a musician, which is why I'm trying to gauge other people's opinions. Yes, I'm maintaining the list, but I have no interest in ruling it with an iron fist. After all, it's not like I'm limiting the list to my own personal favorite FA musicians, or ones who I even listen to at all.

The tricky question when it comes to remixing is, where do you draw the line? If you say 'Yes, we'll allow remixers on the list', do you then have to determine _which_ remixers sufficiently alter the song from their original versions and which ones don't? That's impossible to do... and even if it was something that _could_ be quantified... who has the time to sit around comparing remixes to the original versions of the songs to see whether they're altered 'enough'? _I_ sure don't. So, it sort of seems to me like it has to be an 'all or nothing' kind of thing... and it can't be 'all'.

So... I think that's gonna be the decision, unless someone can provide an equally or more compelling argument for the opposite viewpoint.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 4, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Well, the site's down and all, but I may as well stick my neck out. The worst that can be said is "LOL NO"
> 
> My page indicates I'm a writer, but I've also been writing song lyrics for a decade, and I sing. All my music is currently in my scraps, as I recall, and it's all a cappella, until I can figure out how to make music with software, but it's there. I even uploaded two things right before the site went down.
> 
> The URL's in my signature, as I recall. :B Well, once the site gets back up, maybe someone will want to check me out.


two words...

Finale Notepad

It's a free download at Finale.com, but unless you buy the full version, you cant publish what you make. You can, however, print it out and record it live yourself  So if you want a program just to compose stuff, that's what to get


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 5, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> two words...
> 
> Finale Notepad
> 
> It's a free download at Finale.com, but unless you buy the full version, you cant publish what you make. You can, however, print it out and record it live yourself  So if you want a program just to compose stuff, that's what to get



Thank you for the suggestion! However, I can't read music, so this wouldn't exactly be useful for me. :|


----------



## kamunt (Jul 5, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> My page indicates I'm a writer, but I've also been writing song lyrics for a decade, and I sing. All my music is currently in my scraps, as I recall, and it's all a cappella, until I can figure out how to make music with software, but it's there. I even uploaded two things right before the site went down.



You should try FL Studio. It's a bit tricky, but you can do a crapload with it. Plus, the demo's fully-functional--about the only thing you can't do is save your projects (but you CAN render your files to MP3s, WAVs, etc.).If you end up purchasing it, just make sure you get AT LEAST the Producer Edition. You'll thank me for it. ;3

Since FA is down, though, perhaps people could provide alternate links to their music? I know my main other place to upload crap is ACIDplanet.com. The link to my page is there. :3 I've actually got more music over there than I do here, heheh. I uploaded my newest track there, "Religion", too, for people who care (likely not many).


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks Kiffa! *hugs*

Also, Zimskunk, Dragonboy, and Lord Infamous Yattaro are on FA.. I'll get their exact addresses when the site's back up.


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 6, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> The tricky question when it comes to remixing is, where do you draw the line? If you say 'Yes, we'll allow remixers on the list', do you then have to determine _which_ remixers sufficiently alter the song from their original versions and which ones don't? That's impossible to do... and even if it was something that _could_ be quantified... who has the time to sit around comparing remixes to the original versions of the songs to see whether they're altered 'enough'? _I_ sure don't. So, it sort of seems to me like it has to be an 'all or nothing' kind of thing... and it can't be 'all'.
> 
> So... I think that's gonna be the decision, unless someone can provide an equally or more compelling argument for the opposite viewpoint.



Don't forget..there's a huge difference between a 'remix' and a 'rearrangement'.  I do a crap ton of both. The amount of stuff I compose for both, though could actually stand alone on its own.  I think that anyone that does a good remix should be credited, though.  Look at OCRemix's (ocremix.org) submissions guidelines for an idea of how they judge theirs.  (i.e., is it remixed enough?)


----------



## rocrocroc (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi!

It's a bummer to see FA down but when it comes back up, feel free to check out my gallery full of original music at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rocrocroc

_*Color Sounds*_ is my musical alias and I have most of my work up at http://www.reverbnation.com/colorsounds 

I'm a huge fan of FA's diverse musical catalog and I hope to post more work in the future.

Some of my favorite musicians on FA right now are BaddWill, Sage, Canard, EarsBurnout and Indy Go Jones. If you like my jams, send me a note or whatever... you may even link me to your own stuff which would be cool.

Kiffa, if you would like to add my info to your list I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 7, 2008)

Good lookin' man , thanks for having me on there


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 8, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! However, I can't read music, so this wouldn't exactly be useful for me. :|


Well although it does that kind of music writing, it also has a Tableture function ^_~


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 9, 2008)

Kattywampus said:


> Don't forget..there's a huge difference between a 'remix' and a 'rearrangement'.  I do a crap ton of both. The amount of stuff I compose for both, though could actually stand alone on its own.  I think that anyone that does a good remix should be credited, though.  Look at OCRemix's (ocremix.org) submissions guidelines for an idea of how they judge theirs.  (i.e., is it remixed enough?)



I know there's a difference... and I acknowledge that there are some people who absolutely raise remixing to an art form, and I have all respect for that.

The thing is this: When I add a musician to the list, I go to their page to check to see that yes, there's music there. I'll give a listen to some of it if I have time. More often than not, though, I don't have time to, and that's OK, because the act of just going there and checking that they're legit doesn't take much time. With remixers, though, I just flat out can't be checking submissions to see that they're remixed 'enough'. I just don't have the time to listen to the submissions... and not just listen to the _mixes_, but listen to the original versions of the song too, in order to compare them. And I'm just going to invariably end up offending the people whose material I deem _not_ remixed 'enough' (which I don't feel qualified to judge anyway).

I never wanted this to be a situation where I _decided_ who got on the list and who didn't. As far as I was concerned, if you're on FA, and you _create_ music from out of thin air, you're eligible. All I'm asking is for _one_ measly track that was recorded without using _someone else's_ recording as a foundation. Honestly, I don't think that's too much to ask.

I still believe very strongly, as I previously stated, that there should be a thread like this one for FA remixers. I'm just leaving it up to someone else to create and maintain it. Someone with more of an interest in the subject than myself will do a much better job of it than I would.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 9, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Well, the site's down and all, but I may as well stick my neck out. The worst that can be said is "LOL NO"



Looking forward to saying "LOL YES" when FA's back. 



Kattywampus said:


> Hey, thanks Kiffa! *hugs*



You're quite welcome. ^_^



rocrocroc said:


> Kiffa, if you would like to add my info to your list I would really appreciate it!



I'll get you on there as soon as FA's back up and running. 



Baddwill said:


> Good lookin' man , thanks for having me on there



My pleasure.


----------



## Wolfric Blackthorne (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay!  My bear's on the list!  I showed it to him and he was really excited.  He didn't think anyone really knew about him. (By the way, I'm talking about Malcolm the bear.)


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sup all!

I'm a musician (from the state of obvious) and although FA is down feel free to check out my gallery in my sig! It won't get you anywhere now, but when FA comes back up expect to see some new stuff.


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 13, 2008)

guitarist here :3

im new and not quite sure how to upload music to FA yet, specially since its down lol

but you can verify me by going to my bands myspace


----------



## Shadowwolfen (Jul 14, 2008)

heh ^^
musician here too ^^
Well i hope that FA will work again soon ^^
Iam a singer and i play a few instruments 

and i want to give a compliment to every musician here.

Yours
Shadowwolf


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2008)

hi


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a track on FA. Not so much a 'song' as a 'fooling around on the guitar'

I play Metal.

I also have a soundclick.

(the one I have on FA is BullshXt)

I'll be uploading 'Bunch of BullshXt' when FA comes back on. It's my most complete song to date.

METALLLLLL!!!!!1


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 6, 2008)

Now that FA's back up (yay!!!), I'll be updating the list in the near future. Just give me some time to catch up with things on the main site first.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm a composer.  I am mostly instrumental and I take on several different genres, too.

Here's my gallery:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gushousekai195/


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 8, 2008)

OK, the list has been updated to include (hopefully) everyone who's asked to be added since FA went down (except Bryantacious, whose FA page I couldn't track down).

Also, I reconsidered my stance on remixers, and will include them on the list after all. There are enough people who consider it to be legitimate music-making... and in the end, FA are the ones who are supposed to be making sure that music uploads are kosher, not me. I'd like to thank everyone who took part in the discussion on the subject for keeping it polite and civil. It could have very easily erupted into a flame war, and I'm very appreciative that it didn't.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im a Musician, i both synthesize and compose... but im still learnin the basics...


----------



## ilrak (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi! My music is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ilrak/

Cheers!


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 21, 2008)

Oooh, oooh!  Don't forget Max Goof:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maxgoof/
and my sweetheart, Kagami Muromachi: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/saiai84


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 26, 2008)

Kattywampus said:


> Oooh, oooh!  Don't forget Max Goof:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maxgoof/
> and my sweetheart, Kagami Muromachi: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/saiai84



Done, and done. Thanks, Katty.


----------



## zinemerald (Sep 6, 2008)

ello ello..
Zin here *paw wave* =3

I be a musician

I post many different electronic genres and am in a band but please feel free to check mah stuffs out ^^

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zinemerald/


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 6, 2008)

I play music, but I don't have any recording equipment....

Mostly, I play drums, and Classic rock seems to be where my experience lies.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Sep 23, 2008)

*waves a paw*


----------



## Sirrinose (Sep 24, 2008)

Mostly Midi, but that doesn't make it any less of music.

Furaffinity.net/user/scion


and just for proof. Same guy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPueYn8eYYc metal guitar.


----------



## wilce (Sep 24, 2008)

I play music that I can't yet record and compose all kinds of other crap in reason.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wilce/

If you tell me what's wrong with it, I can get better at it and I'll like you a lot


----------



## Shade Koba (Sep 29, 2008)

Okay, so yeah XD It took me a while, but I actually realized that Finale Notepad can save as MIDI files. It kinda fucks up the songs a bit, but it's decent enough til I get real EQ

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shadekoba/

I have 3 songs that I feel I can publicly display, and I'm often creating more by the day


----------



## Cearux (Sep 29, 2008)

Bah, I would listen but I can't hear midi files, only mp3's or .wav X.x


----------



## Shade Koba (Sep 29, 2008)

I know, I hate MIDI with a passion since it tends to skip or just fuck up the song in general, but unfortunately it's all I have to work with atm


----------



## MaerSalieri (Oct 2, 2008)

I are Maer and I play the git-fiddle. Page below


----------



## JasenTamiia (Oct 4, 2008)

I pretty much do Electronic/Orchestral music

I have several albums that will be released by the end of the year!
Last.FM page: http://www.last.fm/music/Jasen+Tamiia

These are previews/WIPs from my upcoming albums:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1540917/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1554359/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1559039/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1559595/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1578208/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1590277/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1596815/


----------



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

solo metal musician here.  

I do a project called Nadir Eclipse.  It's a mix of primarily black and death metal, but with elements of thrash, gothic, orchestral, industrial, and pretty much whatever else I may feel like throwing in at the time.

Fans of Morbid Angel, Opeth, Amon Amarth, Dissection, Death, Slayer, Type-O Negative, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle Of filth, Feilds of The Nephilim and so on will probably enjoy my tunes.

I've been in and out of many bands, and decided I'm sick of the drama (though i miss gigging!).  So I now do it all myself...writing, recording, mixing, mastering, etc.  I also self release my music through my own Dark Equinox Records.  Alink to my MySpace is located in my sig, and samples can also be heard in my FA gallery


----------



## Annodam (Oct 18, 2008)

House/Funky/Electro Musican here!!!!


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 19, 2008)

I play the Viola...iunno if that counts for anything lol. (and no not a mistype of Violin.....the instrument I play is indeed a Viola...its an octave lower than a violin). Oh and my question is, does the music have to be original? Or could I post like me playin Devil Went Down to Georgia and give the guy who made it credit for making the original? Just thought I'd ask cause I'm tryin to learn to play the song.


----------



## Alex Cross (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm surprised to see that there has been a lack of pop and rock music submissions.

What gives? Can someone give me some music to listen to?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a quick note to let people know that I'm not ignoring the thread lol. I just got back from FurFright, and may need a day or two to unwind, and then I'll see that the list at the top of the thread is updated.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 30, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I play the Viola...iunno if that counts for anything lol.



Of course it does! 



Dragoon said:


> Oh and my question is, does the music have to be original? Or could I post like me playin Devil Went Down to Georgia and give the guy who made it credit for making the original? Just thought I'd ask cause I'm tryin to learn to play the song.



The song itself does not have to be original (i.e., written by you)-- it's just the _recording_ that has to be original (i.e., _recorded_ by you). So cover versions are fair game. I've posted several on my page myself.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

might as well post up here 

TheComet (DJ Comet) - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thecomet/

ALOT of breaktrance stuff and plenty of combinations of genres, made around 470 songs to date and have a good chunk of them posted on FA.

FA is also where I post all my WIPs and demos

edit: check out Arc of Water, Eden, Childhood, Rapture, and Oh No for some of my best stuff


----------



## Mew_Kittensox (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, the name's Mew. :3 My music has more of a classical feel to it (Think josh groban-ish). Right now I'm uploading some classical Christmas music, so uf you'd like to have a baritone cheetah singing in your house, please give me a visit. Right now I have "The Christmas Song" up. Also I will take free requests for me to sing your favorite christmas carol and upload it. :]


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2008)

ShoDarkhorn here...

    For those intrested I do Cinematic Orchestral music and some new age style music.  I have been a part of FA since the site began but only began to be more active since music uploads were added to the submit options.  All the music present in my gallery are original works done by my hand.  I am unable to read or write music at all and have had no music lessons as I am self taught.  

The software I use for all my works is Propellerhead's Reason software and have only been using it now for going up on 4 years now and love the amount of versitility it has to offer in music creation.

I head my own studio in Canada Legendary Sword Dancer Studio and have been working on numerous independant projects since 2001...a lot of my works have also appeared in small movie productions and currently working with a few furres here on FA on other side projects.   If your into robust cinematic scores and just want to see what my works are about head over to the galler and say hello

I look forwards to meeting you all

-shodarkhorn-


----------



## MooglePower (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a musician.  I mostly have my stuff posted to my FA page: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mooglepower

I also have some videos on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/mooglepower

You may have seen this video of me singing live in fursuit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfRi7SZL3f8&feature=channel_page

I'm primarily a singer, but I play a host of instruments including but not limited to: bass guitar, guitar, piano, bodhran, bouzouki, whistle, Irish tenor banjo, mandolin.  I also write music.  I've had some professional singing gigs and continue to get more.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/greg-the-fox/
Most of it is old crap, and I'm still dabbling in different genres. I hope to become a decent ambient and/or trance producer.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi!

I'm fairly new to the music scene around here, but if you could put up a link to my furaffinity page, I'd really appreciate it!

I've got a decent number of songs up, styles ranging from waltzes to electronic to experimental to just plain wtf. 

give it a shot!


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Feb 9, 2009)

Updated Post #1 with the three last people to ask to be added to the list (greg-the-fox, Jack Chandler, and MooglePower). Sorry it took me so long to get around to it... I flaked.


----------



## Equium (Feb 9, 2009)

Didn't spy this at first! A lovely database of music to explore.

Feel free to add my miscellanities to the list - www.furaffinity.net/user/equium ^.^


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Feb 10, 2009)

Done, and done. 



Equium said:


> Feel free to add my miscellanities to the list -


----------



## protocollie (Feb 10, 2009)

I do dance music.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1982134/ Here's some tech house.


----------



## xiath (Feb 14, 2009)

I am actually a fiddle player but because I don't have a good mic yet I will mess around with my demo of FL studio to make Hardstyle!

This is my first try at making anything with the demo of FL studio.  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1993643

Yes yes, I know it is some what off key, not EQed perfectly, Really Crappy transitions, and it is repetitive.  But its my first time trying and I need to go to sleep, and since I cant save a WIP to come to again tomorrow, I had to ether take it as it is, or dump it completely....


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 16, 2009)

right here!!! pawprint*


----------



## Jim_Ghote (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, I post some olde crap, and I get mentioned!

Not shabby for someone who is still(!) getting stuff hooked-up.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 27, 2009)

cool.. could i up mine too? X3

still just beginning though.. X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yell0wf0x

my genre would be hiphop and rnb/hiphop.. X3


----------



## Kaiva (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for plugging me, i really appreciate that, and if you dont mind, although my username is easily recognized i would also like my artist alias to be listed,it is 'One70Three'.

as for the genre... i have no idea, i geuss it is something like techno trance ambient and electronica smashed together...  or something, mostly mellow and melodical.

sorry for the sloppy post, i am browsing from a psp...


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Apr 15, 2009)

Kaiva said:


> thanks for plugging me, i really appreciate that, and if you dont mind, although my username is easily recognized i would also like my artist alias to be listed,it is 'One70Three'.



Changed.


----------



## witus (Apr 20, 2009)

Hiya 

Guitarist, drummer, bassist etc. here x3

I'm recording some metal, rock, instrumentals, ballads and sometimes covers
All is on my FA page


----------



## DragonMayne (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonmayne/

New song up....heh trying to get as much feedback as i can.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 20, 2009)

.... ohh, I never seen this thread before. ADD ME!!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thisisgabe


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Aug 20, 2009)

*self-plug goes here along with request to be included*

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/darkstar-dracon/

Oh, and I do a variety of electronic stuff, varying from ambient to hardcore and a lot in-between. =P


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 20, 2009)

For those who are into a more heavy/distorted experimental variety:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ardenredfox


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi to all the new posters in the thread ^_^ . I'll add you to the list soon-- at the moment my at-home computer is down, and my internet access is very limited. But I'll make an update as soon as that situation changes. Thanks in advance for your patience.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vengeancez/

I make:
HardStyle
HardDance
Classical
Rock
Ambient.


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

I mostly draw, but lately I've been getting back into using FL8 and making music.. ;D Woo.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kyoujin/

http://www.youtube.com/user/KyoujinTheHyena


----------



## JMAA (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's my link:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jmaa/

Not all my music is there, but still, here's the rest:
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 2, 2009)

The list has been updated to include those who have made add requests since the last update. As always, please let me know if I did not use the name you would like to be listed under.


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Dec 18, 2013)

Notes here. I generally try to create progressive house/electro music. Sometimes I like to make a remix of a song I enjoy into my genre. Definitely fun to do and see what kind of feedback I get to improve.

I've got quite few different tunes on my page so feel free to browse.


----------



## PastaFox (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new and I'll be lurking around here and posting when I have anything of interest to say.

My latest public track: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2eogX5z21g


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 18, 2014)

PastaFox said:


> Hey guys, I'm new and I'll be lurking around here and posting when I have anything of interest to say.
> 
> My latest public track: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2eogX5z21g



Wow, that sounds great! Sounds like it belongs in an action sci-fi thriller. Is that what you were going for?


----------



## PastaFox (Jan 21, 2014)

Llamapotamus said:


> Wow, that sounds great! Sounds like it belongs in an action sci-fi thriller. Is that what you were going for?



Thanks man, really appreciate it! I wasn't going for anything specific really in terms of what it could be applied to. What I was going for was that driving rock sound with a catchy tune, something that would really get the excitement levels going.


----------



## Risia (Feb 21, 2014)

Ah, here we are.

I play Guitar (electric).  Thanks!

Risia


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 22, 2014)

Guitarist/vocalist here.

still trying to figure out this new-fangled recording software. Finally moved into the 21st century this week and bought Guitar Pro 6.Quite a change from mic'd amp cabs and an 8-track recorder. I'm so lost it's not even funny!


----------



## Picea (Feb 22, 2014)

I've messed around with 4 tracks and had a bit of luck in the past, but man is takes some ingenuity to make things sound how you imagine them...  I'd love to be able to isolate amps and separate inputs for a more open recording.  I like to do vocals and what ever instrument I think is the lead for a song at the same time, and use that as my main track for other needed filler tracks.  However, that seems so separate me from some sounds I want to use in certain songs.


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello. 

A retro musician, for the most part, and proud of it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a pain in my arse, but I usually tried to use all 8 tracks, usually it was a drum track, a bass track, 2-3 vocal tracks and 3-4 guitar tracks (lead,rhythm, harmony and "thickener"). But now, as I mentioned, I've switched over to Guitar Pro, so basically I'm back at square effin' one.


----------



## Conker (Mar 9, 2014)

Edit: this is in the wrong spot so I'll remove the URL and post it in the right spot.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Apr 19, 2014)

I make tunes. :> It's lo-fi ambient and drone stuff, with a techno beat. With loads of reverb and delays. And distortion. \m/


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

I am still trying to get my recording software together but I do have a rough take of a song I wrote last fall
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rockerfox96/
I have a few more written but I just need to get around to recording


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone heard of NIIC?? His page is here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/niic/

He has several nice singles and even did some great covers.


----------



## merryjest (May 5, 2014)

I've just recently separated my art and music accounts, here's my music page:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maussings


----------



## Metrix (Jun 12, 2014)

My music is here: https://soundcloud.com/rickydenzel/sets/originals-and-remixes

And here http://metrixdnb.bandcamp.com/


----------



## flletcher (Dec 19, 2014)

just uploaded a new song on my FA here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15265136/

i also have a youtube and soundcloud which are much better quality[video=youtube;3Vh1zRYl-hk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vh1zRYl-hk[/video]


----------



## Keka_Moe (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey there folks ~ the name is Moe, I made a new album not too long ago titled "Fishing Trip With Grand Ole P Paw"

Which can be listen and downloaded for free here ~ 

https://kekamoe.bandcamp.com/album/fishing-trip-with-grand-ole-p-paw

Here is also the whole source of all available music, free to listen and download right here ~ https://kekamoe.bandcamp.com/

and finally, I also have a soundcloud as well.

https://soundcloud.com/kekamoe

Thank you. <3


----------

